# Packages and Queens on sale - Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Happy New Year! Our packages and our queens are now on sale for April delivery - 
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/nucs-queens-and-package-bees/

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

